# Themes suggestions for photo shoot coming up



## Ian Kirkland Isaac (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey everyone, I am conducting a photo shoot next month and I practically have it put together as far as location, date, time and models. I have been brainstorming themes to shoot because the shoot is going to involve cars as well. It will be at a park where the car portion of the shoot will take place in the parking lot of course and the second portion of it will take place with the models in various places at the park. I was thinking of a dual theme of cars and fall fashion since it is cooling down here in AZ and the weather will be more shoot friendly. Would anyone have any other ideas to use as a theme for this type of outdoor shoot?


----------



## willis_927 (Oct 12, 2011)

I am confused... So the first part of the shoot only involves cars, and the second part only involves human models? Or do both shoots involves both? Have you tried google searching this? There must be ideas for car model shoots on google..


----------



## joealcantar (Oct 12, 2011)

All depends on the car and the model.  Let her know the color of the car and the interior so she can pick a few outfits that compliment her as well as the car.  
Visit the shooting location at the time you are thinking of shooting and look around for appropriate place to shoot.  If lighting is limited give yourself time to set up and shoot to use the available light.  
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## dnavarrojr (Oct 12, 2011)

Are they older cars?  Perhaps a "Bombshell" shoot?


----------



## Ian Kirkland Isaac (Oct 12, 2011)

I am going to scout the location of the shoot within the next week or two and I am going to find out which cars are going to be used so the models can coordinate the outfits to match the cars as well. It will be an afternoon shoot so I will have enough light.


----------



## Ian Kirkland Isaac (Oct 12, 2011)

Yes, the first part will involve the cars and the models and the second part will just be the models alone.


----------



## Ian Kirkland Isaac (Oct 13, 2011)

Theme is all set. It will be a car show theme since we are using cars that are provided by a car club here in AZ. Very excited!!!!


----------



## orljustin (Oct 14, 2011)

Ian Kirkland Isaac said:


> Hey everyone, I am conducting a photo shoot next month and I practically have it put together as far as location, date, time and models. I have been brainstorming themes to shoot because the shoot is going to involve cars as well. It will be at a park where the car portion of the shoot will take place in the parking lot of course and the second portion of it will take place with the models in various places at the park. I was thinking of a dual theme of cars and fall fashion since it is cooling down here in AZ and the weather will be more shoot friendly. Would anyone have any other ideas to use as a theme for this type of outdoor shoot?



I don't understand how you could "put it all together" without even knowing what you were going to shoot.  Did you just schedule random people to show up at a certain time?  What is a "car show" theme - are you shooting models posing on the hood of a car, people shopping for cars - ie., what is the end goal of the images?


----------

